# Officer shot by partner, video critique



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Officer exhibits poor muzzle awareness and improperly uses a weapon light to search, then negligently discharges his gun into his partners back because he panicked with his finger on the trigger when a dog threatened him. Muzzles her yet again with his pistol while using his handmike, spazzes out, and then make her WALK TO THE AMBULANCE.

Takeaways:
-that's not how pistol lights are designed to be used.
-why it's important that your body armor stops your duty round.
-better training in TCCC trauma care response.

Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, you don't see that every day.

Obviously the shooting itself was completely avoidable. "Never put your finger on the trigger until you're ready to shoot." And then he didn't know he shot her. ???

Why did they keep pulling on her arm and shoulder where the wound was? The wound needs to be addressed. Putting pressure on it probably would have been appropriate, not aggravating at it.

Why did the shooting officer keep calling the victim officer, "baby?" That was kind of weird.

Both officers were initially calm when they radioed in the incident. However, when they told dispatch they needed an ambulance for an officer who been shot, one of them should have said there were no outstanding suspects so the responding officers weren't driving like too fast to get there thinking the initial officers were under fire. Had I been responding to that call, my first thought would have been to ask for an updated location for the suspect(s). (I've responded to a number of help calls over the years where officers have been shot and that's the first thing we want to know.)

The victim officer stayed calm through the whole thing. Kudos to her.

Like always, we are looking to learn from these videos. Any one of us who work the field could be in these positions tomorrow so there's always something to take away in hopes to be ready if it happens to us.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Epic Fails throughout. That’s it.


----------

